# [Sistema] No funciona el sonido (resuelto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Hace unos días tuve un problema con el audio (no sonaba) que se solucionó tras ir probando algunos ajustes. Pero ahora, desde la última actualización de kernel + udev, ya no hay sonido.

Si abro una consola y en alsamixer selecciono el micrófono, puedo llegara  conseguir que se oigan por los auriculares los golpecitos que doy en el micrófono, pero lo que es reproducción de audio, cero. ¿Alguna idea de por dónde empezar?

----------

## pcmaster

Estoy convencido de que tiene algo que ver con la actualización de udev. Kaffeine dice que el TDT USB no está conectado, aunque los archivos correspondientes en /dev/dvb están donde siempre.

----------

## cameta

Un buen punto de partida es mirar dmesg a ver si se queja de algo.

tambien esto

cat /proc/asound/cards

dice que tarjetas hay instaladas

cat /proc/asound/version

dice la versión de alsa

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

detalles emulación OSS

dmesg | grep device_mode

esto nos puede decir si hay problemas con modprobe.

Bueno todo esto está sacado de aquí

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no se queja:

# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfcff8000 irq 44

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe8fc000 irq 17

# cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25.

# cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.25 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux Core2Duo 3.6.11-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 21 22:56:20 CET 2013 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel at 0xfcff8000 irq 44

HDA NVidia at 0xfe8fc000 irq 17

Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

# dmesg |grep device_mode

#

----------

## cameta

Se esta quejando mira que dice:

Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

en mi caso 

esto da

Audio devices:

0: ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback (DUPLEX)

1: SAA7134 PCM

vamos que eso esta fallando.

----------

## cameta

Prueba con alsaconf.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Alsaconf dice que ha configurado la tarjeta y está lista para el uso, pero el resultado no cambia nada.

----------

## cameta

cuando inicias alsa se queja de algo?

repasa los niveles de volumen con alsamixer.

¿que version de kernel estas usando?

¿has recordado de instalar los modulos?

----------

## pcmaster

Alsamixer no se queja al iniciarlo

```
Core2Duo ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

Core2Duo ~ # 
```

Lo de repasar los niveles de volumen con alsamixer ya lo he hecho. Están al máximo. De hecho, al iniciar alsamixer me sale un sólo control de volumen, el de Pulseaudio, y al pulsar F6 para cambiar la tarjeta me muestra 2 más: HDA-Intel y HDA-Nvidia.

Si en audacious elijo Pulseaudio silencio absoluto. Si elijo alsa, me dice que snd_pcm_open failed: dispositivo o recurso ocupado.

El resto de programas también falla.

Sospecho de udev porque el adaptador TDT USB aparece en kaffeine como desconectado cuando los dispositivos están donde siempre en /dev/dvb y el DMESG diec que va correctamente: dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected.

Estoy usando gentoo-sources-3.6.11 (la última estable)

----------

## cameta

¿Que tienes varias tarjetas de sonido?

----------

## cameta

Hola, 

mira aquí

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ALSA#Module_Configuration

parece que si hay más de una tarjeta hay que decir cual es la que prefieres

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, y por defecto está configurado Pulseaudio:

# cat /etc/asound.conf

pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo. ¡Ha vuelto el sonido!

No sé exactamente cuál de las acciones que he realizado lo ha arreglado. He puesto en asound.conf el dispositivo hw:0

# cat asound.conf

pcm.pulse {

    type hw:0

}

ctl.pulse {

    type hw:0

}

pcm.!default {

    type hw:0

}

ctl.!default {

    type hw:0

}

y he recompilado varios paquetes, el último udev-init-scripts.

Ahora audacious funciona tanto seleccionando Alsa como seleccionando Pulseaudio.

Aunque sndstat sigue diciendo lo mismo: 

$ cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat 

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.25 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux Core2Duo 3.6.11-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 21 22:56:20 CET 2013 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel at 0xfcff8000 irq 44

HDA NVidia at 0xfe8fc000 irq 17

Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Y ha dejado de funcionar alsamixer XD

$ alsamixer

shm_open() failed: Permiso denegado

ALSA lib dlmisc.c:236:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_hw:0.so

cannot open mixer: No existe el dispositivo o la dirección

Toca hacer un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## cameta

Si, bien del todo no esta aún.

----------

## pcmaster

No es que tenga varias tarjetas de sonido. Tengo la integrada en placa, y tras cambiar la gráfica (por avería de la antigua) detecta la salida de sonido del HDMI como otra tarjeta.

Revdep-rebuid insiste en recompilar dos pauquetes; firefox y thunderbird, que no me dan problemas. Y nada más.

El error que sale al intentar ejecutar alsamixer es: 

$ alsamixer

shm_open() failed: Permiso denegado

ALSA lib dlmisc.c:236:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_hw:0.so

cannot open mixer: No existe el dispositivo o la dirección

----------

## cameta

Te chocan los dos dispositivos de sonido. Si no has de usar el HDMI mira si puedes desactivarlo en el kernel.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola, el problema con alsamixer continúa, pero el TDT ya vuemve a funcionar tras la última actualización de paquetes.

Bien, el problema era de kaffeine (o de alguna librería que utiliza), porque por consola sí detectaba canales.

----------

